# Surface Mount Question!



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

I got an interesting HO requesting a service change. But he wants to surface mount the 200 over the old 100 to avoid the stucco patch. Supposedly someone he knows had this done. I have seen this before so the idea doesn't surprise me. But as far as code compliance does this fly? Anyone do this regularly and have it pass? And as far as bringing your wires though from the old panel to the knew one what do you guys use? Thanks


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Blayney86 said:


> I got an interesting HO requesting a service change. But he wants to surface mount the 200 over the old 100 to avoid the stucco patch. Supposedly someone he knows had this done. I have seen this before so the idea doesn't surprise me. But as far as code compliance does this fly? Anyone do this regularly and have it pass? And as far as bringing your wires though from the old panel to the knew one what do you guys use? Thanks


I wouldn't do it. It's a sure way to go to electricians hell.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I like it. I'd for for it.


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

I can say I have cursed people for doing this, and doing it really poorly. Is there a right way to do it? I mean as long as you don't have to junction any wires in the old can I could see it being ok I guess. I did save my self an out cause I told him I'd have to check with the city to make sure they will allow it!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Blayney86 said:


> I got an interesting HO requesting a service change. But he wants to surface mount the 200 over the old 100 to avoid the stucco patch. Supposedly someone he knows had this done. I have seen this before so the idea doesn't surprise me. But as far as code compliance does this fly? Anyone do this regularly and have it pass? And as far as bringing your wires though from the old panel to the knew one what do you guys use? Thanks


I have done it once, it did pass, and I did not tell the inspector all the details as to what I did. There were no kinds of terminations behind the box though.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Something like this abortion? Semi-flush is a 100A Sylvania (Zinsco).




BTW, it passed inspection & I did not do that mess.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Norcal said:


> Something like this abortion? Semi-flush is a 100A Sylvania (Zinsco).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me that's photoshoped...right? :no:


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

4SQUARE said:


> Tell me that's photoshoped...right? :no:


 
Nope.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Norcal said:


> Something like this abortion? Semi-flush is a 100A Sylvania (Zinsco). http://s197.photobucket.com/user/RFM959/media/Picture218.jpg.html BTW, it passed inspection & I did not do that mess.


That's not an abortion. 
That's a crack baby.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Blayney86 said:


> I got an interesting HO requesting a service change. But he wants to* surface mount the 200 over the old 100* to avoid the stucco patch. Supposedly someone he knows had this done. I have seen this before so the idea doesn't surprise me. But as far as code compliance does this fly? Anyone do this regularly and have it pass? And *as far as bringing your wires though from the old panel* to the knew one what do you guys use? Thanks


IMO it's against code


----------

